# udder development question



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

How does an udder develop before a doe kids, I know that each doe can be different on time frame but what I am looking for is this...
foes the udder start filling from the body area down? I think it might be different in FF as well as experienced does...

The reason I ask is because my FF lamancha has developed a squishy area where there used to be just two teats attached to the body. she could be about 7 weeks bred.
My Nubian also has widened at the top of her udder in the same area where it attaches to her body. She is the one who has 2 possible due dates, one being any day through dec 10th or due in late Feb. She has kidded before. I am leaning towards the feb due date because I have not felt movement and she just has this swelling near the top of udder. She did seem to show heat at the begining of October, but wouldnt stand for the buck so we assisted. Then a cpl of weeks later she just started to blossom out wide, and I thought I saw thinks poke out on her right side, but have only ever thought I felt something once.So I would *expect* if she were due in the next couple of weeks I would see more signs of it...
However she is also the doe that came to me near death so its hard to imagine she would have been pregnant given that condition.( I do have another thread on that.) 
I just dont want to be lax on watching if she does try to pull a fast one, and she is on barn cam.


----------



## EvelynsJoy (Oct 30, 2015)

This might be helpful - http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/lactationdev.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Showing signs of heat but wouldn't stand for the buck? If she is farther along, the discharge would of been from pregnancy. If she did not want to stand for a buck, she shouldn't of been held, when she already knows the breeding process. 
Being only 7 weeks in, she may just be from a good milk line and developing earlier. 
The way you are describing the way they fill, is correct, first you can feel a cute little pouch under there, you will feel something forming there. If they are not, it will feel flat to the belly nothing there. 
Usually it is about 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding, they begin to fill. 
She may be precocious udder.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

I am not exactly sure if she is pregnant from before, seems highly unlikely given her condition at the time I got her. When I say she wouldnt stand for him, let me explain. She is MUCH bigger than he is, he is a nigerian, so he couldnt reach her on his own, she was dancing with him, but would let him mount, obviously he couldnt reach so I would hold her while he mounted using a block. She didnt want to be held to breed, as soon as I let her go she would dance and love on him again. I hope that makes sense.. I am thinking she was more opposed to my help in that matter than anything...
I went back and read how I wrote that and that did seem confusing, I apologize for that.
She has not shown any signs of heat sense, and now about 8 weeks later she has started a small poochy area , but she did have some stuff there as she has had kids before, I am sorry I think I may be making thing sound more confusing...:-?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No worries.

She must definitely be growing an udder of how you describe it. She sounds like she might be preggo. 
Can you get any pics of her pooch area, tail up naturally with udder area? Feed her some grain and snap the shot, it is the easiest way to get a pooch pic, LOL.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a picture of her Vulva in a pooch test guess thread that I started, I can get one of her udder about the area I am talking about, if that is what you mean...just not sure what pooch you want to see!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I went to the Topic of the pooch test, anything bred 2 months ago is hard to tell. It is better at 3 months along. So I don't need that one. Thanks for telling me about the thread. It is just too early.

The udder shot, not sure if we can see it from a pic, if it is small.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok thank you  Because I am unsure, I am watching her just in case she is bred from before, as there were 2 bucks with her. Like I said though I doubt it as she was in such poor condition, there is a thread I started called goaties story in health and wellness. Its just her belly has gotten huge, this bit of udder development I just dont want to miss anything.. I have owned her 142 days now so if she bred the very last day before I got her time is running out...  at least its now or march .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck to you, I hope she is preggo and gives you beautiful babies. She is lucky to have you. 

Just keep watching her.


----------

